
The Tardigrade: Practically Invisible, Indestructible ‘Water Bears’ - Hooke
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/08/science/the-tardigrade-water-bear.html
======
scardine
The PBS show "The cat in the Hat"[1] has an episode on these small beasts
(episode 202[2]).

    
    
      [1] http://pbskids.org/catinthehat/video/
      [2] http://www.pbs.org/parents/catinthehat/about_prog_epi_desc_201_210.html

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9196868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9196868).

------
mr_overalls
Does anyone know if its full genome has been sequenced?

------
elektromekatron
I wonder how many of these things have got to Mars ahead of us.

